# es geht weiter



## pen (1. April 2005)

sorry   

aber heute darf ich noch


----------



## Gearshifter (1. April 2005)

Klar gehts weiter, hat der Sükrü auch gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (2. April 2005)

Moin,

mir (und sicher einigen anderen) verbirgt sich die message dieses Fred´s ?
Mit der Bitte um Aufklärung 

greetZ
Carlo*Z*


----------



## daif (2. April 2005)

@carloz
die message ist doch eindeutig  

"blablablabla"    = spam


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. April 2005)

xxxxx


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. April 2005)

Hi Jungs, 

lasst Euch nicht auf den Arm nehmen. alles *Schwätzer  !!!!!!*
Mann müsste Sie alle in die Wüste jagen...........................


----------



## Torsten (2. April 2005)

Na dann können wir das hier ja dicht machen


----------

